

Containers at Scale: At Google, the Google Cloud Platform, and Beyond - liotier
https://speakerdeck.com/jbeda/containers-at-scale

======
dang
Please do not editorialize story titles. The HN guidelines ask you not to.

(The rewritten title said "Google starts two billions Linux containers a week…
Thats 198000 every minute".)

